# toshiba eStudio 281c



## paisley229

I am a new sysadmin replacing a sysadmin that wasn't
much for documentation. I am attempting to recover
the admin password for the Toshiba eStudio 281c so
I can add new users to it.

Does anyone have any experience with this copier?
Thanks,

molly


----------



## frogcopier guy

Turn off copier, hold down the "0" and the "8" key and turn on copier. This enters the setting mode of the copier. Enter "653" and put in a new 5 digit code of the administrator. Hit save, then turn off copier. Turn copier back on and use your new admin code to enter more codes for using the machine.


----------



## sonictrooper

Hi I'm in the same position as Molly, but with an e-Studio 280, does this fix work for that printer as well, I'm not in to check it till later in the week, so an the moment can't just try and see!!!!


----------



## wvr

Most admin passwords on toshibas are 123456 from there follow the icons to add users or what ever your trying to do.


----------

